
Mutual funds slash valuation estimates for Uber - iamflimflam1
https://www.ft.com/content/a34eec10-87aa-11e7-bf50-e1c239b45787?segmentId=778a3b31-0eac-c57a-a529-d296f5da8125
======
RugnirViking
This article is behind a paywall. Who is voting these things up?

~~~
DanBC
People with access (ft is good, and worth paying for), or people who get
through the paywall.

